# Six week cycle = 33 lbs (pictures)



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't respond to this and say these products are too expensive because what you spend on quality food on a cycle should pale in comparison to what you spend on the hormones themselves!

I ran my first ever prohormone cycle 10 weeks ago.  I used a stack of syngex I and II for four weeks.  I had only planned on going for four weeks, but I was gaining so fast, I didn't want to stop.  I then used Mag-10 for two weeks just to compare.  I went from 155 lbs on the first day of my cycle (picture-obvious) to 188 on the last day of my cycle (picture-black shorts).  Now, four weeks later, I am at 185 (picture was taken yesterday).  I really think that the only weight I lost was a little water...What do you think?  The only side effects I experienced was a little acne on my upper cheeks and swollen ankles.

I have been off for four weeks and I am about to start my new cycle.  Let me know what you think.

-Syngex I (4cc twice a day = 1 serving)
-Mag 10 (3 caps twice a day = 1 serving)
-4HT cypionate (1 serving twice a day)

I know that Syngex I and Mag-10 are a combo of 1-test/4AD, but I liked them both, so I thought I would double up and just combine them.  Essentially, I am just double dosing.  

I am thinking about doing a competition in late February.  I have never done one before, so I would apreciate any good advice.  Be as brutal as you like.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Immediately Post Cycle*

188 Lbs


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*After PCT*

185 Lbs


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Legs*

Legs


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Back*

Back


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Another Back*

Back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by VMIgf-1 *_
> The only side effects I experienced was a little acne on my upper cheeks and swollen ankles.



You may want to take it easy for a while.....swollen ankles is a sign of CHF.  Congested Heart Failure.  You're working your heart too much.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: After PCT*



> _*Originally posted by VMIgf-1 *_
> 185 Lbs




You need to work your chest a little more.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Legs*



> _*Originally posted by VMIgf-1 *_
> Legs




Need to pack some more muscle on them legs.

Lookin good though.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*babsiegirl*

I prioritize my chest, but it doesn't respond like everything else.  Please critique me some more, I want to get better so I can compete some day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Back*



> _*Originally posted by VMIgf-1 *_
> Back




I'd work on your shrugs, romboids (spelling) and lats


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

What are you chest days like?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh...Your abs def. look better now than they did before.

I'd work on your lower back too.


You'll compete someday.  If you want to compete in Feb...you better be getting on the wagon.  If you're gonna continue taking supplements I think you'll make it in time.  Don't over do it though.  It's not worth killing yourself.  Be smart.

Again, you look good.  Keep up the hard work.
How old are you?  Will you be competing in Teens?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry...One more thing.....How about a shot of those calves and Hams.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Thanks*

I don't have a shot of my hams, why couldn't you just say... Get more massive.   Just kidding, I love the process and I am working hard. 

I am 23 and here is my diet plan.  what do you think.

Yes, I am 5% BF, I am just smooth due to a little water. 
I am 23 years old and 6 feet 1 inch tall.

My PCT consisted of only 6-OXO.

Diet:

5:30 a.m.
Syngex I and II
ISS Research-Blast

6:00 a.m. (lift)
BCAA stack
V-12
10 grams of arginine and glutamine

6:45 (post-workout) meal 1
1.5 servings of Surge
600 mg Hydroxyisoleucine
300 mg of R ALA

7:00 (post-workout)
1 scoop of AST VP2
1 gram of vitamin C
10 grams of glutamine
another scoop of surge (after chest, back, and legs)

8:00 meal 2
2 cups of Texmati Brown Rice
1 packet of tuna
1 cup of broccoli slaw
1 scoop of VP2

10:00 meal 3
35g of Casienate powder
1 cup of oat bran

1:00 p.m. Meal 4
same as Meal 3

4:00 
Sygex and Blast

4:30 (workout)
same as before v-12...etc

5:15 (post workout) Meal 5
same as first workout

5:30 (post workout)
same as first workout

7:00 Meal 6 (yes I do eat all of this)
10 fat free flour tortillas
3 bags of shredded lettuce
1 cod fillet
1 scoop of VP2
Various Condiments (walden farm dot com)

9:30
ZMA

10:00 Meal 7 and Bed
50g of Casienate
10g of glutamine

2:00 a.m.  Meal 8
50g of Casienate
10g of glutamine

I am miticulous about this diet, I do it each and every day.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 23, 2003)

Here is what you will be up against. A friend of mine weighed in at less than 180. Scroll down to pic 02 and 03.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=7409


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Okay...but I'd still like to see your chest work out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Here is what you will be up against. A friend of mine weighed in at less than 180. Scroll down to pic 02 and 03.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=7409






Allow yourself atleast 6months............be CAREFUL on the juice!!!!


Dg806 is correct...that is what you're up against.  Pretty hard competition.  Especially when you're competing with guys who have juiced up for many years

I was actually getting ready to ask DG to come talk to you about your diet and supplementation.

Also, if one side is lagging you may want to try Sytenhance.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*All I have is time*

I really appreciate all of the advice.  I don't really consider PH's juice though.  I am going to keep working.

Chest Routine: every set to failure

Incline Barbell  4 X 12, 10, 8, 6

Incline Dumbell  4 X 12, 10, 8, 6

Flat Dumbell Fly 4 X 12 to 8

Cable Fly  4 X 12

Dumbell Pullover  4 X 12 to 8

I have been prioritizing my upper chest.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

You're right...PH's aren't juice.

I'm on a "juice" kick.  the word only. 

What weight are you using?

Also, try switching your routine around every 6 weeks or every so often so your body doesn't get use to your work out routines.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Weight*

To give you a general idea: keep in mind I only rest 60 seconds

Incline press, last set of 6 @155

Incline Dumbell, last set of 6 @ 70 Dumbells

Flys, 50 lb dumbells

But my strength has been going up

What I am proud of is squats
Six weeks ago, I had a hard time doing 225 for 10
Yesterday, I got 365 8 times


----------



## topolo (Oct 23, 2003)

dude is your ego getting stroked enough???

here let me help: you are the biggest guy I have ever seen!!!!

and those weights on the squat..........impressive, you are the new hulk!


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 23, 2003)

*topolo*

Man, its not an ego thing.  I know that I am still small, I just want everyone to see what I do so they can REALLY help.  Otherwise knowone really knows how to help someone on this board.

If you have some advice, let me have it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Topolo  --  Why are ya being hard?


----------



## topolo (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont know........you can get advice without posting pictures. If he is proud of his improvements that is great.

Dude you're on the right track we all have areas we need to work on.

sorry babsie......i didnt mean to draw your ire


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't get Babsie angry.   She's the new sheriff in town!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Don't get Babsie angry.   She's the new sheriff in town!


 


LoL



Topolo  --  I thought it was a great idea that he posted his pics.  He's made great changes and he's proud of it.  Heck, if I were him, I would've posted them too.  By him posting his pics, it allows us to analys his progress so he can be guided in the next best direction.  At least, that's how I see it.


VM  --  Keep  up the good work.  Don't take things to heart.  Don't let people get to ya.  People are just voicing their opinions is all.  Remember, if they can dish it.....they should be able to take it.  IM is a great place.  It's a world of knowledge linked into one site.  People are very helpful here.  You just so happen to run into one that wasn't so.....friendly off the get go.

keep your friends close and your enemies closer


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 23, 2003)

ummm topolo maybe if everyone posted pictures like this kid did itll be so much easier on members to look at achievements from different products ,,, dont get mad if that kid looks better then you,, work hard at it and maybe someday youll get some results ,,,
as for you vmi ,, good start ,,, i hope you can keep all those gains , your looking good , but your going to need to add more mass to compete
areas you could improve are traps, low back , and lats,,, the rest of your body is well defined ,just needs more mass but its looking good ,,, what i would recommend you do is start clean buliking ( and do it right) while doing this start adding mass movements to your workout,,, squats, deadlifts, barbell rows, bench press to your routines,, and you do not want to work chest to failure every time, i like going heavy one week 4-8 reps( failure ) and next week will be higher reps 8-12 ,, itll shock your muscles to growth ,,, keep at this for a while and youll grow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

Chaz  -- that was a little immature what you said about Topolo.  that was stooping down to his level.

CALM DOWN 

VM  --  Chaz is right.  You don't want to go to failure every time you work out.  I think there is a thread of that topic....check it out...Chould be in the training section.  I still think you need to work on your chest.


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Babs*

I did chest this morning.  I did straight sets with 8 and Only went to failure on the last set of each exercise.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 24, 2003)

who cares about competition dude... you're a stud... just proceed to the nearest beach and do your thing... I hope to have a very similar looking physique in the next 4-8 weeks... im 5'11" and about 178... you're arms, shoulders, and chest look good to me... I bet you feel pretty good in a nice fitted t-shirt... I'm not a huge fan of large pecs... you seem pretty proportional... 

nice work dude... you considering an off cycle of 6-oxo or something to keep everything working good?

**edit: i just actually read the posts instead of just looking at the pictures... i saw you did use 6-oxo off cycle... good man**

**I also realised my post seemed the least mature... but i just wanted to be the one to say... that you should be really proud of yourself... I know that sometimes we get caught up in only what we don't have rather than seeing all the nice things we do have**


----------



## Flex (Oct 24, 2003)

hey man, nice improvements.

1 suggestion to put on more size.....EAT MORE! You only have 2 quality meals in there (i think its meal 2 and 6), the rest are all supplements. you gotta eat clean, quality foods to grow, you can't rely on supps. 

as far as your physique, its coming along good man, keep up the good work. if certain bp's aren't developing as well, try lowering the weights and getting the "mind to muscle" connection down strong. 

for example, take some weight off your next bench press. slowly lower the bar, then CONCENTRATE on squeezing ONLY your pecs to raise the weight. that is why 99% of people don't develop the way they could, they don't focus on the muscles their working. instead, they just push and push with all theiir might, using mostly shoulders and an arched back.

you can have all teh pure aggression in the world, but without proper form, its not gonna get you any results.....

As far as competition, try to bulk up to maybe 200, then shred way down to like 160. you gotta be BIG to compete at 200. my buddy and i are like you and plan on our first comps next summer. he's black (not that that has anything to do with anything), but my boy weighs 190, and has like 19 inch arms,  his upper body is STACKED, he is shredded and his waist is tiny. only prob. is his legs and calves......

good luck though bro....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> who cares about competition dude... you're a stud... just proceed to the nearest beach and do your thing... I hope to have a very similar looking physique in the next 4-8 weeks... im 5'11" and about 178... you're arms, shoulders, and chest look good to me... I bet you feel pretty good in a nice fitted t-shirt... I'm not a huge fan of large pecs... you seem pretty proportional...
> 
> nice work dude... you considering an off cycle of 6-oxo or something to keep everything working good?
> ...





He looks awsome if he wants to be the average male on the beach...but his goal is to compete...which......he needs to put more weight on.

YOU DO LOOK AWSOME NOW....BUT IF YOU WANT TO COMPETE...LISTEN TO THE GUY ABOVE MY POST


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2003)

I have to agree. At my bodyweight I wouldn't even dream of competing, once I'd cut up I'd look like a greyhound dog and I'd get smashed by the shorter guys in my weight class.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey dude, nice progress. Keep it up. 
By the way, how much money do you spend on supps every week


----------



## Rob_NC (Oct 24, 2003)

I'd stick with the core movements for overall mass. You're doing too many isolation movements for mass you don't have.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 24, 2003)

"He looks awsome if he wants to be the average male on the beach"

You're F'n kidding me... what world do you live in... you're saying he would be just an "average male" on the beach?  maybe if you're talking about some crazy beach in South Beach or something like that... but on an average beach... this guy would stand out as more than an "average male"

I realise competition is a whole different story but c'mon... he's definitely above average when you consider 6 out of 10 American men are OVERWEIGHT... 

so even if he's a normal weight.. he's in the top 40%... therefore having his figure definitely puts him WAY WAY above average...

I mean, seriously, i get alot of compliments about my figure and I don't look as good as he does... about the same size, but not as ripped...


----------



## VMIgf-1 (Oct 25, 2003)

*thanks*

you guys are too nice! I want toget up to 210 then i will cut.  I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

Height his alot to do with it Im 160 and Im alot bigger of course Im only 5'7 you must be 6'2 you would need 30 more pounds to be able to be in competion


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Height his alot to do with it Im 160 and Im alot bigger of course Im only 5'7 you must be 6'2 you would need 30 more pounds to be able to be in competion


 omfg...

 Newbs should be beaten with pain sticks untill they learn how to read post dates.


----------



## kinein (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice nice, keep up the good work and stay motivated no matter what to acheive your goals. Tho make sure to stay healthy and change it up if things indicate you need to get some more rest. Hmm try transferring all those pictures into your gallery. One or two people may have taken it poorly to see you make a string of posts in a row with 1 picture per of you, when you could have put them into your gallery section. 

 Good job ! Keep it up! oooh get a partner and do this excercise at the end of one of your workouts sometime. Go to the bench press do just the bar 100 times. Then slap on 10 lbs do x 10, slap on 30-40lbs do x 8, slap on 60-80lbs do x 6, slap on 100-155lbs do x 4, slap on 165-185 x 3,  200lbs x1. Then just the bar again :

 Rep times 500 times. Then talk about how pansy this workout is. I'm not sure if it works for everyone but I know my brother convinced me to do this workout once after I had been working out for a good 5 months solid and I made a few snide remarks asking how this could possibly be of use...  You only need to do it once.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> omfg...
> 
> Newbs should be beaten with pain sticks untill they learn how to read post dates.


 I concur and nominate this thread to go back to it's grave.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 24, 2004)

185? how tall are you? I'm sitting at 163 (5'11") and i'm trying to cut.


[would you look at that?  I didn't read the post dates either.....  please dont beat me w/ sticks ]


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 185? how tall are you? I'm sitting at 163 (5'11") and i'm trying to cut.
> 
> 
> [would you look at that?  I didn't read the post dates either.....  please dont beat me w/ sticks ]


 np, i already went psycho on you, once is enough


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> np, i already went psycho on you, once is enough


If you think Luke was irresponsible with his M1T cycle, you should read supersoldier's thread on am.com. Guy was taking 30 mg. a day, drinking like a fish for a week straight, and using drugs. It is long, but a good thread. Thanks to redspy for showing me: http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12132&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 25, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> np, i already went psycho on you, once is enough


yea! 


I still stand by my statement that the PCT is NOT stressed enough.  It should be included in the advertisements for the product.... like conditioner to shampoo.  I just got off the phone w/ my buddy who was bragging about his 5 weeks on m1t at 40 mg, and when I asked about his PCT... he didn't even know what it was.


----------



## Vise (Jul 27, 2004)

try a powerlifting-type routine during your next cycle.  i'll find a good one  and/or write one up for you.  you gotta be carefull tho, a lotta squats and dl will make your ass huge (literally an increase of gluteal size, but they'll make the rest of the body huge too).  i recommend olympic style squats for less "assage" gain.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

Olympic squats it is.....!  I just started my MD cycle today.    Started off @ 5mg.  I wont be going past 6 most likely.  I'm shooting for 7 weeks.


----------

